# recon engine 2.8idtd



## eaj (Jun 11, 2008)

I have recently put in a reconditioned 1840.43 engine in my Swift Sundance motorhome year 2000.
I have checked timing and fuel supply but the engine refuses to start.
Does anyone have any tips / suggestions ?


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Who did you buy the engine from?


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

One think that may help. I believe this engine has a mechanical fuel pump and mechanical injectors. If so crack open the pipe that runs from the fuel pump to the injector. When I say crack I mean half to a full turn at the injector end. Then crank the engine over. You will probably have air in the injector lines. Cracking open the pipe to injector will allow the fuel to push out the air. Once you have done this tighten the pipes. You may have to do this on each injector in turn.

Another thing that might help is holding a diesel soaked rag over the air intake. That way diesel vapours will be drawn in to the engine and help it start.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## eaj (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers! Thanks for that. Your right in saying its a mechanical system.
I have checked that fuel is getting through ok but still no joy. I've also read that the timingg of the diesel pump is critical and difficult to get spot on.

I got the engine from RMI and the standard of recon seems to be good .

I will recharge the battery and try the diesel soaked rag.


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Glow plugs active?

Timing will be hard, did you swap pumps or was it delivered with one?

Immob?


----------

